
1988 Usenet Post About How the Internet ("Morris") Worm Worked - staunch
http://groups.google.com/group/news.sysadmin/browse_frm/thread/3bc71638708323b4/9c5e0b0eec39f696#9c5e0b0eec39f696
======
SwellJoe
That rtm is a menace.

~~~
ralph
His dad's an interesting guy. <http://cm.bell-
labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/crypt.html>

